# Humminbird 718



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Can somebody tell me about the Humminbird 718? I saw a used one for sale, but couldn't find anything Googling it.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

The 718 is a Legacy unit no longer produced ...

It has Greyscale display and Dual Beam Sonar 83kHz/200kHz ...

GPS track plotting is Optional (marking waypoints on a blank background) 
No mapping capabilities ... 

https://www.humminbird.com/Products/718/

https://www.humminbird.com/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=2973

Rickie


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

if your looking at the 7 series at least look at the 798ci hd si, color dual sd cards it isint producted but is compatable with bout everything


----------

